# brake distribution block



## deanhickey (Apr 6, 2015)

Is there a trick to removing the sensor wire on the distribution block?


----------



## BLK69JUDGE (Jun 10, 2010)

gently spin or rock it back n forth they are TIGHT fit

its a bullet female on the block with a male round end on the wire 

think "old spark plug wire on spark plug "

Scott

pull on the boot not the wire a little pry sometimes helps


----------



## deanhickey (Apr 6, 2015)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> gently spin or rock it back n forth they are TIGHT fit
> 
> its a bullet female on the block with a male round end on the wire
> 
> ...


Thanks will give it a go right now. I just don't want to snap some thing.


----------



## deanhickey (Apr 6, 2015)

BLK69JUDGE said:


> gently spin or rock it back n forth they are TIGHT fit
> 
> its a bullet female on the block with a male round end on the wire
> 
> ...


got it! thanks


----------

